
Kernel state based fuzzer: a LLVM approach - hardenedlinux
https://github.com/hardenedlinux/harbian-qa/blob/master/syzkaller/kstate_resource.md
======
hibbelig
I'm vaguely familiar with fuzzing (sending auto-generated malicious input to
an API to see if it fails), but there is a big gap between my level of
understanding and the level of this document. How do I fill in the gap?

~~~
b4ke
More than likely the point of the share, sow confusion within the minds of the
uninitiated.

~~~
derefr
And why would someone want to do that? To dissuade people from looking into
fuzzing? That seems self-defeating (people usually want as many other people
working on the tools they use as possible), but maybe I’m being naive and this
is a clever long-lead-time cyberwar gambit or something.

~~~
b4ke
No one ever has ill intentions in software.... Nothing to see here, move
along....

